# hr10-250 Single Drive Questions



## OOOOPS! (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi 
I'm tring to upgrade my hr10-250, but I'm a bit confused about what prodecure to use. 
Option 1: 
dd to new drive and keep /4 it's original size, for any future, if any, upgrades, and then expand using -r4 with mfsadd. 

Option 2: 
mfsbackup-mfsrestore and have the proper swap size, but have a 128mb /4 instead of 256mb. 

What would you recommend? 

Can i use pdisk after a dd to increase the swap size then tpip to initialize it or use pdisk to increase /4 after a restore. As you might've guessed, I can use pdisk, but am not quite sure exactly what it does. 

Thanks, 
OOOOPS!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Why not just use the free MFS Tools CD and follow the step-by-step procedure in Weaknees' post at the top of this forum?


----------



## OOOOPS! (Aug 7, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> Why not just use the free MFS Tools CD and follow the step-by-step procedure in Weaknees' post at the top of this forum?


I ASSume you are talking about WeaKnees Interactive Online TiVo Upgrade Instructions I did go to Interactive TiVo Upgrade Instructions 
The instructions

```
mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -zxpi /mnt/backup.bak /dev/hdZ
```
address neither the large swap required nor increasing the alternate partitions decreased size. 
It works, but will I be ok for future software updates or GSOD's. From what I have read here I will definitely need more swap size if the tivo GSOD's. I'm not in front of the tivo or I could do a df and see the space used on the active partition is over 128mb's.

Thanks, 
OOOOPS!


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It does address them. -s sets the swap, -r4 expands the block size.

Future upgrades, if any, will occur with no problem.


----------

